

How to outsource small data entry type jobs offshore? - jmcguckin

I have a few internet research and data entry type tasks that  I&#x27;d like to farm out. I&#x27;d think this would be perfect for outsourcing overseas somewhere. Is there a website for brokering jobs ?<p>Thanks,<p>Joe
======
mooreds
I have used odesk successfully for some small data entry jobs.

------
macarthy12
oDesk, elance, fiver.com

